
Ask HN: Will upgrading make any difference for development with JavaScript? - yanis_t
The majority of projects I work with use Webpack + babel or typescript or whatever. Basically there&#x27;s some chain of tools and transformations, which update the browser when I do any change.<p>On many of them the development is quite slow, so for example if I make a change in a file, then I have to wait like 4-5 seconds (an sometimes it can be worse) until I see the update in the browser...<p>Anyway, my question is is it because the tools are slow or is my laptop is slow. In particular which parameters should help speeding this up. Is it RAM? SSD disk? CPU?<p>P.S.: My working horse is early-2015 macbook pro 13 inches. I would happily upgrade to the fastest beast out there if I had a guarantee that it will speed up my flow significantly
======
mtmail
While having faster CPU/RAM/SSD helps, I think the biggest impact is number of
CPU cores. One core is dealing with desktop apps and the browser. I see your
model seems to use a Intel Core i5-5257U which has two cores. I saw a huge
jump in build scripts (not webpack but similar enough) when I upgraded to a 6
core MacMini compared to my laptop. 2019 models of 13 inch laptop have 4
cores, the 15 inch either 6 core or 8 core. (even iPhones have 8 cores now).

